

Ask HN: Is there no hackspace in London? - ionwake

I am working on a number of projects remotely and would like to work alongside or atleast in the same area as other professionals &#x2F; techies.  I thought I would try a &quot;hackspace&quot; but have not found ANY in London. They are either down or they are a &quot;workshop&quot;.<p>Can anyone offer any ideas?  Thank you.
======
vitovito
Hackerspaces and makerspaces are usually characterized by having tools
available, often up to light industrial tooling like large C&Cs, welding
equipment, an auto bay, etc.

Three of the four spaces listed here seem to be active:
[http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/London](http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/London)

Here's another organization with a list:
[http://www.hackspace.org.uk/view/Main_Page](http://www.hackspace.org.uk/view/Main_Page)

If you're just looking for a place to work on software, perhaps a coworking
space would be more appropriate. These all seem like detailed lists of shared
office spaces:

[http://wiki.coworking.org/w/page/16583562/CoworkingLondon](http://wiki.coworking.org/w/page/16583562/CoworkingLondon)

[http://www.coworkinglondon.com/](http://www.coworkinglondon.com/)

[http://blog.thefetch.com/coworking-spaces/coworking-in-
londo...](http://blog.thefetch.com/coworking-spaces/coworking-in-london/)

~~~
ionwake
Thank you for your help, it is appreciated!

EDIT> I find it weird that most of them expect over £100 a month to be able to
use a desk = (

~~~
vitovito
They're usually meant to be dedicated workspaces for freelancers, contractors,
remote workers, etc.

If you're looking for something more casual, there's "Jelly" meetups, where
everyone meets at a shared space like a conference room, a coffee shop, etc.,
for just a few hours. The UK Jellys can be found here:

[http://www.uk-jelly.org.uk/find-a-jelly/](http://www.uk-jelly.org.uk/find-a-
jelly/)

------
creature
The London Hackspace is one of the biggest in the UK; I'm not sure why you had
trouble finding it. It's a dedicated two-floor space in East London that's
open 24 hours a day for its 1,000+ paying members.

[https://london.hackspace.org.uk/](https://london.hackspace.org.uk/)

